# Looking into getting a scroll saw



## kazuma78 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am looking into getting a scroll saw of my own that way I can scroll in the evenings when I get off of work if I get bored. Ive had lots of requests for the letters I make and I kinda just want to play with that for awhile. Anyways, I am looking to buy a new scroll saw that is nice and reliable and in the $650 or under range. 

This saw has a good review: 
http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-Scr...TF8&qid=1382662771&sr=1-2&keywords=scroll+saw

and this one: 
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW788-...TF8&qid=1382663134&sr=1-1&keywords=scroll+saw

What do you guys think and do you have any suggestions?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2013)

I would go with the dewalt for the extra capacity. I have used that saw and it's a good one, for the money it will probably be my next. If I could afford it I would go for one of the larger excaliburs. Don't say that the 16 will be big enough, once you get a scroll saw you will be trying new things and larger patterns and work. Get at least a 20" saw if you can. Scrolling is very relaxing and a lot of fun, it's also like turning......very addictive!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been tempted to get one too... I've been eyeballing the Dewault, but I haven't convinced myself that I truly want one yet. Keep us posted on what you end up doing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2013)

I have done quite a bit of scrolling and used a few different saws, for the money I like the dewalt. Tooless blade changes, all the controlls and blade tensioner up front, variable speed, large work table, and very smooth. Kenbo runs the generals/excaliburs, they are very simaler.
I am one of those wood workers that can't just do one thing, I scroll, turn, do flat work, make tools, whatever keeps me interested at the time. But I do like scrolling doc, give it a try, you just might enjoy your self.:)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2013)

Never, ever heard anyone complain about the excalibur scroll saws... can't say that about dewalt. I say go with quality that will last. If you really want something bigger than 16", save up another $200 and you can get the 21" complete with stand and footswitch..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 27, 2013)

Arkie is an avid stroller in addition to the pens he makes. He won an excaliber in a raffle but sold it in favor of keeping his current saw. I would say go to a woodcraft store and ask to play with the scroll saws they have in the classroom and see how you like em. 

On a side note you could save yourself hundreds by buying a gently used saw. I bought a used 16" variable speed delta a few years back and it does what I need it to. I am not an avid stroller but once in a while I need one. I paid $60 or $80 for it. A couple of years back but that is still a common price range for that size. Dewalt & excaliber come up on CL also from time to time so be watching and save yourself some cash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2013)

my Saw of choice would be the Excalibur, but for the money as it is always tight it seems, I would go with the dewalt. But if I had the choice then the Excalibur.


----------



## gator (Jan 1, 2014)

just seeing this and consider myself a scroller expert of sorts both are good machines but excaliber 21 is the best machine made in my opinion . if you going todabble the delta is great if your going to go professional excaliber


----------

